# Superformance powder



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Anyone tried out this powder yet in any handloads? I purchased a pound yesterday, so ill be playin soon.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

And what kind is it?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sounds like something hornady has come up with as in their factory ammo. And maybe now is available to reloaders.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hodgden makes it. None of my books have data as it is to new or my book are to old. depending on how you look at it. The internet has plenty of data though.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Your books are like you YD--- getting old! IMO its probably the newest powder derivative, since Hornadys Superformance ammunition hasnt been around too long either. Surprised to know Hodgden made it, I thought since Hornady had ammunition named by the powders name that it was theirs!! Interesting!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well that was rude !

Superformance ammo was a joint thing with Hodgden doing the powder research.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Well that was rude !
> 
> Superformance ammo was a joint thing with Hodgden doing the powder research.


 Wasnt meant to be YD, sorry for putting it the wrong way. Just that my books are as old as well, mine are from the eighties. Was meant lightheartedly! Thx for clarifying the joint venture, didnt know that; but because of the name --I knew something was afoot.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes hodgdon makes it hornady has there name on it! Wish hodgdon had more load data for it! 60g bullets is there lowest chart. So im gonna make a call to hormady today and see if they have data for 50s and 55s


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Good idea SMY havent got any new reloading books but need one. Any of you regulars reading this, post what manuals you consider the best as far as current powders and ease of use/finding relative data etc.. And if you happen to know printing dates, then which are newest--thx all in advance. Trying to get the old stuff phased out and new in place.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't hardly open a book anymore! Whatever powder I use I can pull up all load info on there web page its usually current! If they don't have it I ask on forums like this one or just call the mfg.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

That works fine, but what if the balloon goes up? Good to have written reference handy for any unforseen problems. But as you also implied you do have the ones you do have even if they arent regularly read.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

If I find the data I want and print it off in in the folder it goes for that caliber. If you want a good book the sierra manual is handy and the latest from hornady is as well! Lots of books out that are good!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's what i do also, I print it and put it in a caliber specific folder.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Great minds think alike Don


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Absolutely !! I don't have to go back and try to find it again that way.


----------



## 2tay530 (Oct 21, 2010)

The superformance powder was a joint venture. I've got it and shot it in my 243 win with 70gr sierra matchkings and the 55gr dogtowns.*** I emailed hornady tech suport a few weeks back looking for the 55 gr data and they told me they only had 70 and 75 grain data available witch i knew was bolognia cuz the manufacture 58gr V-Max superformance load. I was not a happy camper and such that hornady did not respond to my 2nd email.







The accuracy i got was decent but I think the increased velocity was a little faster than my barrel could stablize. Recoil was not noticibly higher and there were no presure signs on the case. I switched to another powder because I wasnt a fan of using so much powder so i took a lower weight in another powder and accepted the velocity loss. I realy didnt think it was all that necesary.

** there is no tested data i have found for this load. I used the minimum load of a 70gr bullet. load at own risk.(isn't it completely rediculous we have to put crap like this?)


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

There are guys that I have talked to personally from hornady that really know there stuff. I hope the tech support email is just a fluke. They have givin me data that I couldn't find else where. I haven't contacted them yet on this issue been pretty busy. But I hope soon.


----------



## 2tay530 (Oct 21, 2010)

I hope you have better luck than I did. looking forward to you sharing your results.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

2tay530 said:


> The superformance powder was a joint venture. I've got it and shot it in my 243 win with 70gr sierra matchkings and the 55gr dogtowns.*** I emailed hornady tech suport a few weeks back looking for the 55 gr data and they told me they only had 70 and 75 grain data available witch i knew was bolognia cuz the manufacture 58gr V-Max superformance load. I was not a happy camper and such that hornady did not respond to my 2nd email.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I to in the past have contacted Hornady and always got a quick response that was very detailed. I wonder if they use superformance powder(the same formulation) in their superformance ammunition. It may be a slightly different blend and as such they may not have data worked out yet for the general public formulation. Just a thought.

SMY what caliber are you loading the superformance in ? I just want to be clear, as I don't think your posts say for certain.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

22-250 Don. Well they advertis its the same! Well soon find out!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

2tay530 said:


> The superformance powder was a joint venture. I've got it and shot it in my 243 win with 70gr sierra matchkings and the 55gr dogtowns.*** I emailed hornady tech suport a few weeks back looking for the 55 gr data and they told me they only had 70 and 75 grain data available witch i knew was bolognia cuz the manufacture 58gr V-Max superformance load. I was not a happy camper and such that hornady did not respond to my 2nd email.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Real simple solution so to speak. Use your bullet puller on one of their factory rounds and weigh the powder, that can be your starting point and go 1 grain increments each way with 5 rounds loaded 1 grain less and 5 loaded 1 grain more. And as a rough guide look at other loadings for that caliber and see the powder grain spread total for different grain bullets. For example look at the 70 gr, if it says 45 grains minimum and 55 grains max thats a ten grain spread, then look at some other bullet grains and do the same. IF THEY ALL HAVE A TEN GRAIN SPREAD, THEN ITS ASSUMABLE THAT YOU are probably near the middle as factory loads are done with absolute safety in mind. Anyway on the higher loadings just watch for pressure signs at the primer, the slight curvature of it where it meets the brass will get flatter and when real hot like my .270 (within book guidelines) the line seperating the silver primer from the brass is really small. So as you increase watch and youll have a good barometer on what actually is approaching a max load. Lastly remember just because a book says that XX grains is max doesnt mean your gun can handle it, the primer is IMO the way to check it AS YOU INCREASE, AND DO NOT MAX AT FIRST. Have some unknowing friends who when I reload say just load the max! They havent a clue. Sorry for the long winded version but since there is no data as of yet this should ballpark you for trying some loads on your own.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd wait for the data to come out.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have to agree with YD alittle time spent waiting may be worth it to be here when the data comes out. JMO


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I agree pressures can gain with different bullet depths. Ill get the proper data before I load.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Okay, I had a PM with a friend who I asked what he thought about my post (as in critique it--and he did) And maybe I was a bit liberal on my above post so I am having it removed. I understand everything you guys said after my post and agree. I at this point dont want someone to possibly think there arent any dangers involved-so to remove the danger I asked Chris to remove my post above. My apologies to all.


----------



## 2tay530 (Oct 21, 2010)

I understand A22. I think ill stick with the new stuff I got. it uses 39 gr instead of i think 46 was what i loaded in the 243(double check) cuz I'll get about 25 more loads per bottle. These were mainly for fire-forming a lot of 500 308 brass I necked down. Its not a big diference but it's about 1 less bottle ill have to buy. Enough money for a bottle of RL19 for my real hunting loads.


----------



## keith (Jul 11, 2011)

it is not the same blend as i have a buddy that works in the lab at hornady who is helping come up with all the load data. i will see if he can give me some info on the hodgden powder for the 22-250 with the 50's and 55's bc i shoot the 50's. i will let you guys know when i get an answer


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Keith, I'll look forward to that info.


----------



## keith (Jul 11, 2011)

ok talked to the guy at hornady and the use a special blend of powder for the superformance and he cant give me any details for risk of losing his job and he is not willing to take that risk and i would not either. sorry guys but it looks like someone is going to have to pull a bullet and give us powder weight and other details.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If it's a special blend it may contain one or more powders not even available to the public. Not to mention that many powders look the same, so you couldn't tell anything useful by pulling a bullet.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

2tay530 said:


> it uses 39 gr instead of i think 46 was what i loaded in the 243(double check) cuz I'll get about 25 more loads per bottle. These were mainly for fire-forming a lot of 500 308 brass I necked down.


 Hey man, I just started reloading and have a lot of .308 brass, but just acquired an old semi auto Rem 742 woodsmaster in .243. Am I understanding you right, that its possible to neck down .308 brass to .243? That would save me alot of money if so if its something a new re-loader can do without special equipment... If its too difficult a task then no worries, I will just have to loosten my grip on my wallet a little bit...lol


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Its not difficult, put you case lube on and resize. They will look a little funny till you fire form the brass to your action.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah if you have the brass ..go for it. You don't need a heavy charge or even a bullet for that matter to fireform. I always used 7gr of unique to fire form 30-30 to 7-30waters, fill with corn meal and I capped it with parafin wax.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I saw an article in American Rifleman about a guy that did just that and blew up a gun. The neck is of certain thickness and when it is sized smaller the wall thickness is thicker than what is normal .243. I did it for the 260 Rem. and would turn the inside of the necks after it was shot each time with an inside neck trimmer. It could work but, beware of high pressure loads.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Please forgive my inexperience, but what is "fire forming"? I do have an old guy up the road thats helping get me started, i will also pose the question to him when I get home in few weeks.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Look in your manual at the difference between a 7-30 and a 30-30. What you do is lube a 30-30 and run it in a 7-30 die. It comes out shaped a bit wierd, the shoulder does not have sharp corners and where the neck meets the shoulder there is another ..wrinkle sort of, but the neck is squeezed to 7mm. So then you prime the case and put a charge in it (some people use a real charge and a bullet, I use the above mentioned as they are not real accurate sometimes and it saves resources) Then you pull the trigger the pressure of it firing forms the case to the chamber. The case comes out just like a factory new one. Just beware that the headstamp is now incorrect and many times the newly formed case will chamber in the old designation chamber too.


----------



## sgtcliff (Mar 6, 2010)

I have always found the guys at Hornady very accomodating, if they are using a proprietary powder they will not give you specifics.
They will however do their level best to get you on the right track and answer your questions. I have had just as good of an experience with Hodgdon. They are very good at assisting you with your questions, and making suggestions to resolve your issues.


----------



## Toolsofthetrade (Mar 3, 2010)

Going to be trying it in 6.5 grendel this winter


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

sgtcliff said:


> Going to be trying it in 6.5 grendel this winter


Post some range results for us when you get them...please


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Been shooting this in my 243. Max load with 75gr vmax. 3600 fps, this stuff has such a crack! 26'' heavy barrel and it will ring your ears. But it shoots very well!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Okay folks, found a link and it explains this powder perfectly. In fact its from Hornadys Senior Ballistician. I found it a most informative read as you will as well. http://www.hornady.com/assets/files/superformance-technology.pdf


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Antlerz22 said:


> Okay folks, found a link and it explains this powder perfectly. In fact its from Hornadys Senior Ballistician. I found it a most informative read as you will as well. http://www.hornady.c...-technology.pdf


 Thanx Antlerz .. very good read .. I just wish it said a little about the 22-250 .Interesting to see that pressure was lower in most cases with very little difference in velocity than factory loads .


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

C2C said:


> Thanx Antlerz .. very good read .. I just wish it said a little about the 22-250 .Interesting to see that pressure was lower in most cases with very little difference in velocity than factory loads .


 Same here, I wish it covered more different grains in bullets for each caliber shown. However that was written for Hornadys 2010 superformance ammunition 
*Table 2. *displays the complete Superformance line of ammunition for 2010. But I am currently shooting 58gr Hornady vmax! . So let me dig further and see if I can scrounge up the data--I need to as my rifle seems to one hole it--er like it LOL.


----------

